# new lease 2011-2012



## jmajors (Jan 18, 2011)

We have 2-3 guys looking for a new lease or club. Prefer QDM. Within 2 hrs of henry county.


----------



## jmajors (Feb 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## duke13 (Feb 10, 2011)

call me.... or walk down the hall   we have openings


----------



## BESTSHOOTER (Feb 22, 2011)

Where at ?? Any info ?? I'm looking too


----------



## bandit819 (Apr 13, 2011)

I run a club in Dooly County. I have 3 open slots. QDM 8 pt or better 17 inch min. 1,500 per member includes lease fees, house with bunk room, utilities and food plots. Barn for storage. Ample room for trailers with all utilities accessable. Deputy lives next to property and watches over it when nobody there. Just renewed lease for 4 more years.  Going up this weekend to show property and plant. Go to the club looking for member area and look under Dooly County for some pics of some of our deer from this year. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354.


----------

